# carport ceiling



## stringblade (Oct 27, 2004)

I just got a house it had a bad roof so alot of the drywall was destroyed and torn out. alot has been replaced except for the carport ceiling. Its completly coverd by a new roof. however 2 sides will be left open can regular dry wall be used for the ceiling of the carport or must i use something for the humidity it will be exposed to???
-
thanks for the help


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I screened in my carport and used vinyl siding (it has a beadboard appearance)to finish off the underside of the roof. It was easy to put up, looks decent, and isn't moisture sensitive.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I wouldn't hang board outside, even if you use greenboard, just wouldn't do it.

Use something for exterior applications, Pipes idea isn't a bad one.

Bob


----------



## bob the builder (Oct 6, 2005)

I have done pipe guys beaded porch panels, a little on the pricy end though...

Bob


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

hang the rock and finish it out with a good t/texture and seal with a exterior paint call it good.


you never now when you would want your own space just to hang out. feels like home looks like home and has something most garages dont have. A NAGGING TROLL


----------



## Steve Unkie (Jan 21, 2006)

I would never hang rock outside. I live in a house wher they did this. It was destroyed by the moisture, It was taped ,textured, and painted. I could'nt believe someone would do this.
Steve Unkie.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Have seen guys use aluminum soffit in the past for exterior ceilings (sreened porches, etc...).. Just an idea??


----------

